# Dutch and Holland Lop had babies



## rabjet52

My Holland Lop girl gave birth to 7 babies 5 days ago!!!!! I was told my Dutch boy could not make any babies. Does anyone know what they might look like?:rabbithop


----------



## Kipcha

Any domestic male bunny can make babies any domestic female bunny.

I'd imagine them looking something like our two recent rescues Nemo and Casper. They are presumed Dutch x Holland Lops.


----------



## LakeCondo

The previous owner must have lied when he told you he was neutered. I hope you are keeping then apart until he IS neutered, unless you want another litter in a month or 2. And she should be spayed after weaning, as reproductive cancer rates are so high. In fact if you only neuter one, you probably should make it her.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Males can still be fertile for a few weeks after being neutered, so it is possible for a recently neutered buck to have a litter. This is why it is important to keep recently neutered males away from intact females for a month or 2 to be safe.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Oops!


----------



## mochajoe

Kipcha said:


> Any domestic male bunny can make babies any domestic female bunny.
> 
> I'd imagine them looking something like our two recent rescues Nemo and Casper. They are presumed Dutch x Holland Lops.



I would whole heartedly agree! I had a dutch X holland lop (I got her from a friend, so I saw the mom and dad) as a young adult and she look just like them only a different color!!! And I second everything previously stated about getting them spayed or neutered! Good luck!


----------



## ldoerr

So where are the pictures? I agree to keep them seporated for at least 2 months after the male gets neutered. Never take anybodys word for anything.


----------



## rabjet52

My Ductch bunny had problems that is why the vet said they might not have babies plus I never seen them going at it, had them together for 1 year.
Holland Lop is the mom (Princess)
Dutch is the Daddy (Ceaser)
He is now with a friend so no more babies


----------



## rabjet52

here are the babies, she had 7. 1 looks like daddy a little, 1 is almost all black and the other 5 look like mom but instead of brown they are white with little black markings


----------



## rabjet52

here are the babies, she had 7. 1 looks like daddy a little, 1 is almost all black and the other 5 look like mom but instead of brown they are white with little black markings
more pics today they are 1 week old 2-3-13
I hope thier ears are like moms


----------



## rabjet52

The pics of my babies are up


----------



## whitelop

They're so adorable!


----------



## bhoffman

They are so adorable!! Congrats. Are you planning on getting your buck back once babies are gone to new homes? If you do get him back. I sugget getting him fixed but remember that they cn still produce babies for a while after they have been fixed


----------



## Ape337

Adorable babies! I'd get mom fixed after the babies are all grown up.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Cute babies. Mom is a black tort and dad is a Gray (this color is called chestnut agouti in other breeds but when it is a dutch it is referred to as gray)

I see some chestnut agoutis (one is dutch marked) and broken chestnut agoutis and some broken blacks possibly. No torts from what i can see.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE

Love all the pics!! Beautiful babies!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Having an unexpected litter is unfortunate, but the babies sure are CUTE! And Mom and Dad are absolutely adorable, too. They remind me so much of my now deceased Tallulah (a broken tort Holland Lop) and Skyler (a Dutch). I planned to bond them, but Tallulah died shortly after we got Skyler, and Skyler died 2 years later. You must update with pictures of the little ones as they grow up! And hopefully you will get the parents fixed so they can move back in together


----------



## rabjet52

babies at 8 days old, no the daddy will not come back, it would cost me $200.00 to have him fix.


----------



## rabjet52

They are just so cute 8 days old


----------



## SnowyShiloh

So darling!


----------



## rabjet52

Princess had her babies on the 1-27-13 and I found them on the 28th, so she could have another litter? The daddy watched over the babies well. He wanted my hands out of the nest. When do they open their eyes? And one picture, the baby looks like a panda bear


----------



## ldoerr

It is very possible that the mother is pregnant again. The babies open their eyes at 10-14 days old (cant remember exactly when). They are REALLY cute!!!! I miss all my litters.


----------



## woahlookitsme

They start on day 10. If they haven't opened any of their eyes by day 14 you can take a warm paper towel and gently wipe the eye until it comes open.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Is there anyway of neutering the male or female and then letting them be together again? They were obviously a bonded pair


----------



## Chrisdoc

the pictures are so good and they are all adorable. I love the one lying on his back with his little pink face...he´s lovely. I like the darker ones too, they all have such lovely colours. Hope they continue to thrive...


----------



## rabjet52

I would love to have ceaser back but I cannot pay 200.00 to have him fix. He has a problem and surgery would be longer and and extra 100.00. But Mom and Dad did love each other. He is in a good place 
@I_heart_fraggles


----------



## rabjet52

10 day old babies and mom


----------



## Hyatt101

I see a few eyes open!! So cute!! I also love the momma; Hollands are among my favorite breeds!


----------



## rabjet52

So Sweet, tried to take pics of them in my hands but, no luck! To big and too active.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

They are just precious!


----------



## Hyatt101

Aww!! I may have to bun-nap them! :whistling 
They are adorable! How old are they now?


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh my goodness those are some adorable babies!!! The momma is a sweetie too! Do post some more recent pics! We'd all love to see!


----------



## rabjet52

My babies are 13 days old today, they are very active, healthy, and fun to watch. I will be keeping one girl and I hope there is atleast 4 girls so I can choose the right one for the boys. Here are some pics from today. They move very fast and my pics are not that good.


----------



## rabjet52

They are 13 day old today 2-9-13


----------



## rabjet52

Please don't bun-nap my babies:wink


----------



## Hyatt101

Haha! They're adorable!! Do you have a favorite yet?


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

If they were going to have lopped ears they would already be lopped right? So no lopped ears here?


----------



## briemommy

They are so adorable!

I second Tucker's question. How do you tell if they're going to have lop ears?


----------



## majorv

Someone who knows lops could answer better, but isn't it closer to 6 weeks when you can tell whether they have lop ears?


----------



## agnesthelion

I just can't get over how cute they are! I've seen aLOT of baby bunny pictures on here but for some reason these guys just stole my heart. I think I'm gonna bunny nap them too!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Tucker may need a friend... hehe  I really would like my next bunny to have lop ears though, if any of these end up with lop ears I may be in big trouble.... haha


----------



## Chrisdoc

They are just so adorable, I love the pic where they´re all in a row snuggled together, they have such lovely colours and mom looks proud of them all. Hope you find good homes for those you´re not keeping, certainly candidates for a bit of bunny napping lol.


----------



## rabjet52

If they have loped ears that will show around 4 weeks, thats why mostly you sell them by 6 weeks. today they are 2 weeks old and eating hay and little of pellets. One of the bun buns ear has a little curve so that one might me a lop ear. two more weeks and we will know ears and sex.


----------



## rabjet52

There is two that I love, one looks like a panda bear and the other is lighter in color and is crazy. Love them all


----------



## rabjet52

I will Post pics today! 2week old pics


----------



## missyscove

rabjet52 said:


> If they have loped ears that will show around 4 weeks, thats why mostly you sell them by 6 weeks.



It's really best for their immune systems and health overall if you keep them together closer to 8 weeks. In some places it isn't even legal to sell them until 8 weeks.


----------



## mochajoe

They are cute that is for sure!!! As for the lop ears for some you may not know for awhile! Our little guy Cheerios is a Holland lop and we got him at 8 wks. His ears were up...and it took at least a couple of weeks after that before he looked like a lop! I know the breeder and saw both his parents...so I knew he was all Holland! I had a Dutch x Holland as a young adult and she had one ear up and one ear down. My daughter also had a fuzzy lop that had one ear up and one ear down...so only time will tell! Too cute!!!!!


----------



## rabjet52

When I bought my holland lop she was 6 weeks old and her ears where down. We will see in time Some ears stand up and some outwards. But hey they are atleast very sweet.


----------



## rabjet52

Here are my babies at 2 weeks old:stork: It is hard to keep them still to take pictures


----------



## Hyatt101

So darn cute!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

OMG my heart is melting here!! did you get my PM?


----------



## whitelop

They are so cute! The little dutch marked ones, the darker ones are adorable! I think I like those the best. But they're all pretty darn cute! Its amazing how fast they grow. 
In SC you can't legally sell them until they're 8 weeks. So you have to wait until then, which is for the better of the buns anyway.


----------



## rabjet52

Whitelop, Are you sure? I bought Princess at 6 weeks at the pet store. Well they said she was 6 weeks old. The lady wants to buy them when they are 6 weeks.:shock: you can sex them at 4 weeks right? We are keeping one girl and the rest I need to find homes.
thanks


----------



## rabjet52

Tucker* said:


> OMG my heart is melting here!! did you get my PM?


 I did get your message. Can you not get a Holland Lop where you live? I would be scared to mail one of my bun buns, in this old weather. Thanks for saying they are cute. Princess and Ceaser did a good job. Plus I am charging 25.00 for each rabbit. :sickbunny:


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

It wouldn't be mailing the baby to me, it would be a bunch of volunteer drivers taking him from one place to the next until he ends up with me.. I just thought it'd be nice for you to be able to see one of your babies get a great home and to be able to watch it grow up through here. 

But I noticed a lot of people have "oops" litters and then sell them to make money off of them, I never understand why money is so much more important than the quality of life..

Good luck though, thanks anyways.


----------



## rabjet52

15 days old and they are full of energy!! Tried to take pics, and all 7 kits were all over the place. I am going to try to do a easter pic with baskets and so on. More kit pics


----------



## rabjet52

So you have someone in Conway, 
SC to pick up a mix breed? and drive to you?
This was an "oops" litter, and I was offered $15.00 each from a pet store that love these bunnies. Plus I will be keeping one girl plus I have 3 friends that want one and I can keep an eye on them.


----------



## rabjet52

My babies 2-4-13:headflick::headflick::headflick::headflick:
[ame]http://youtu.be/TKQY8nKCVyU[/ame]


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh my goodness I'm loving these guys  thanks for showing us all the pictures. I sure like seeing their progress and wow, they are TOO CUTE for words!!


----------



## rabjet52

MOM IS THE holland lop and dad is the Dutch


----------



## agnesthelion

Dad is adorable for sure......but I think I credit mom for the cute babies  she is SO cute. Her face is to die for! I love holland lops and she definitely has that "baby face" that Hollands have. Eeeek, I wanna squeeze her


----------



## Chrisdoc

They´re just adorable and mom and dad are a very pretty pair, I just love black and white dutchies. The kits are so cute but I do like the darker ones although the black stripes down their backs look so good. Too much cuteness.


----------



## 1357bunnylover

rabjet52 said:


> you can sex them at 4 weeks right?



There isn't a specific age that you can sex them at, some people can sex them at a few days old and some people can only sex at 8 weeks old. Have you looked at pictures on the internet to help you to sex them? Males have a circular tube like opening and females have a split opening.

A girl around me has just had a litter of mini lops cross dutch i'll put a picture of them up now! They look just like yours!
http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/69634_10151266579793883_445449868_n.jpg

http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/424388_10151266581118883_1276777935_n.jpg

http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/523170_10151266581283883_192441382_n.jpg

None of her babies have lopped ears though, they have all gone to new homes at 10 weeks and they all have pointy ears but they are very cute.

With the money you make from selling the babies why don't you use it to spay the mum or to neuter your male?


----------



## Hyatt101

rabjet52 said:


> So you have someone in Conway,
> SC to pick up a mix breed? and drive to you?
> This was an "oops" litter, and I was offered $15.00 each from a pet store that love these bunnies. Plus I will be keeping one girl plus I have 3 friends that want one and I can keep an eye on them.



The only thing is, from the pet store, you have no idea who your bunnies are going to. They could be going to horrible homes, and there wouldn't be anything you could do. I sold my first litter to a pet store, and I regret it so much!


----------



## whitelop

rabjet52 said:


> Whitelop, Are you sure? I bought Princess at 6 weeks at the pet store. Well they said she was 6 weeks old. The lady wants to buy them when they are 6 weeks.:shock: you can sex them at 4 weeks right? We are keeping one girl and the rest I need to find homes.
> thanks


Yes that is the law. I didn't say that everyone followed the law, because they don't. I got my bun at a pet store too, younger than 8 weeks. 
I looked it up to make sure. 

I think its better to leave them with mom the 8 weeks anyway.


----------



## whitelop

I would also not sell them to a pet store, unless its a last resort. I got a baby bunny from a pet store and the woman put her in a box and taped it up! This is supposed to be a reputable pet store in our area thats been open for over 20 years, but she taped the box up with a live rabbit in it. I also watched them let a woman drive away with a baby guinea pig in a cage in the back of her very back of her SUV. If she were to get rear-ended, that guinea pig would have died. 
I don't think they're as knowledgeable as they like to think that they are.


----------



## rabjet52

My babies today 2-13-13


----------



## rabjet52

Some more pics of my babies! I do love taking pictures. Tried to take a pic of all 7 not luck, it was crazy:tantrum: Enjoy


----------



## agnesthelion

Eeeeeee look at their little pink noses!! their pictures make me want a baby bun again! Or at the very least hold one for some quick baby snuggles


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

Tucker* said:


> If they were going to have lopped ears they would already be lopped right? So no lopped ears here?



With Holland Lops, ear carriage is based on the development of the crown, which is the cartilage between the ears. A wide, deep crown creates ideal lopped ear carriage. A narrow or tight crown can cause poor ear carriage, or airplane ears.

Usually the ears begin lopping around 4-6 weeks old, but they don't lop entirely until the crown is more developed. Usually it's closer to 6 months old or older that mine seem to relax their ears. Before that, they still have some control.

With these babies being crossed with a Dutch, I wouldn't anticipate totally lopped ears. They will likely have "floppy" ears, maybe one up and one down, or airplane ears...possibly even straight up.

Correct ear carriage (lopped) is difficult to achieve even on purebred Hollands.


----------



## whitelop

I really like those little dutch marked ones! They're so cute!


----------



## rabjet52

Enjoy my bun buns video

http://youtu.be/1tjaFdp_-2I


----------



## rabjet52

test


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE

they are getting so big!! soo cute!!!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

Eeeeeeeeek! YOu're killin' me with such cute bunny pictures!  I'm soooooo jealous. lol. I really don't think there's anything cuter than little baby bunbies. (especailly hollands...)


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Embedding tip: youtube links auto-embed if you use this style of the whole url:
"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tjaFdp_-2I"

Pasted without the " ", it will embed like so:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tjaFdp_-2I[/ame]



SO CUTE!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

oh that is just too much cuteness to take...they are absolutely adorable, I love those little black ears and the little darker ones are just lovely. I don´t know how you´re gonna be able to part with these when they´re big enough.


----------



## Hyatt101

Oh. My. Gosh. They are kind of binkying, and it is the cutest thing I have EVER SEEN!! *so jealous*


----------



## rabjet52

First day outside with mom 2-15-13, The babies had fun:stork:


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

I love them


----------



## whitelop

Oh my goodness! Those are some adorable babies! I want them all. I just want to roll around with them! They look so happy out in the sun.


----------



## rabjet52

The babies are 3 weeks today, well and healthy, pics


----------



## Chrisdoc

Don´t you just love baby buns, they are just so adorable and both colours are lovely. Have you got homes for them all yet ?


----------



## rabjet52

3 weeks and 2 days old


----------



## BinkyBunny

Lops ears drop later and sometimes as late as a few months. You can tell with a certain degree of certainty if they will fall based on the ear base on the top of the head. It's too early to know. Dutch have very sturdy ears; it's possible that they have all standard ears. 

I love that last picture! It looks like a rabbit infestation! :agree


----------



## Hyatt101

I'm so in love! If I were closer....


----------



## Chrisdoc

They are just fabulous photos and all the little ones are just too much..you can see why some people just get them and take them home without thinking too much about the rest of their lives. 

Now I really don´t know how you can bear to part with them....:heartbeat:


----------



## rabjet52

I hope one of their ears will flop, Some of the ears are really big:wink


----------



## Hyatt101

I'm sure they will 
Some of their ears actually look like they're just starting to kind of go flat, so I think you will have some floppy ears!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just been back to have another look, I can´t get enough of them :heartbeat:


----------



## rabjet52

Pictures from today 2-20-13


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, you have to stop this, I am seriously in love with all of them, they are soooooo adorable, I love the darker ones best but they´re all lovely. I love the photo with mommy and baby, she´s such a lovely looking mommy. I wonder how many will have lop ears when they get bigger. You must keep us updated.


----------



## Beazle

I want them all.

All of them.


----------



## Rabbitpro

I had a lop and a dutch, their kids were the ugliest things I'd ever seen. Never again will I cross breed animals. 

(reminds me of that movie where the animals are cross breed on an island and all kinds of bad things happen)

They start out cute, then this happens.


Here's a pic of the best looking one. His name is James.


----------



## Kipcha

Those babies are just too cute!



Rabbitpro said:


> I had a lop and a dutch, their kids were the ugliest things I'd ever seen. Never again will I cross breed animals.


 
Ugly bunnies? There's no such thing, I don't believe you


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oh my! Those are the cutest little dumplings ever! Ohhhh I would pay a ton of money for a few minutes to snuggle these little sweetie pies :bow


----------



## rabjet52

Oh so funny Rabbitpro! I work with CS5 Photoshop and I can see and know how to make a pic look like that. My litter was an oops litter. I was told by the vet he MIGHT not, have babies, long story. Both parents where together for 1 year before their first litter. She is a great mom and the babies are not and will not look Ugly.


----------



## Hyatt101

I want one!!!!


----------



## Hyatt101

Rabbitpro said:


> I had a lop and a dutch, their kids were the ugliest things I'd ever seen. Never again will I cross breed animals.
> 
> (reminds me of that movie where the animals are cross breed on an island and all kinds of bad things happen)
> 
> They start out cute, then this happens.
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the best looking one. His name is James.




This rabbit does NOT look like a Dutch/holland lop mix. This rabbit looks like it has lionhead or something else.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

Chrisdoc said:


> Oh, you have to stop this, I am seriously in love with all of them, they are soooooo adorable, .


 
I agree.. much too cute:nosir: LOL I'm just going to pretend there are no cute bunny to be jealous of :whistling


----------



## hannah_biota

rabjet52 said:


> Oh so funny Rabbitpro! I work with CS5 Photoshop and I can see and know how to make a pic look like that. My litter was an oops litter. I was told by the vet he MIGHT not, have babies, long story. Both parents where together for 1 year before their first litter. She is a great mom and the babies are not and will not look Ugly.



Agreed. I also use Photoshop & can see where that photo has been edited. 
That was funny though.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That is so funny but he just looks like my little boy Bandy, definitely some lionhead and probably angora with all that fur. And mine is too cute, definitely not an ugly bun :nasty:

Here´s my cutie bun and his two pals...


----------



## agnesthelion

I didn't think it was possible but those babies are getting CUTER!!!!!!


----------



## vona

I got my Holland lop from a good breeder and all and I've read on it saying how the Holland lop breed is inconsistent... Aand my Holland lop definetly has ear control...she has her moments when she looks very loppy but she's got the more narrow face and tight crown. But this is why I love her so much cause she's different. I wasn't into showing bunnies so it doesn't bother me a bit though....... Those babies are adorable  makes me want another one soo bad! Gotta wait for the extra space though.


----------



## rabjet52

3 hours my babies will be 1 month old. Just a few from tonight.


----------



## rabjet52

[ame]http://youtu.be/UI6b2pQ8WXk[/ame]


----------



## Cartoonist 35

dam cute babies of cute parnents...


----------



## rabjet52

Today is 2-26-13 They are growing so fast


----------



## rabjet52

I have a question for you guys! I am trying to sell my babies on craigslist for $25.00, is that too high? I have people asking me if the babies come with a cage, litter trained and other things. I have on the listing they are Holland Lop / Dutch mix and I update their age and pics. I put that I can't tell the sex til about 6 weeks. People are wanting them now at 4 weeks and I say no. Should I add things to the listing. As of now not one person for my babies. Plz help 
Thank You:dancingorig:


----------



## Hyatt101

Well, definitely mention what age you are going to sell the babies at. A lot of times, people expect the babies to be litter trained, so you could reply saying, "I'm not litter training them, but it is very easy to litter train a rabbit..." And give them some references maybe. You could even direct them here once they have the baby! I think another problem is that you don't know the gender yet. If I was going to buy a rabbit from an ad like that, I'd want to know the gender, so maybe just update your ad/create a new one once you know the genders? You could also try posting ads in a few places. I think$25 is a good amount. It's better to have people pay a little, so it might help drive away those who wouldn't be great owners if they weren't willing to pay $25 for the actual rabbit! That would usually lead to them doing no research, buying a small, cheap cage, etc. You can also make sure they know that rabbits aren't cheap pets, and that can help eliminate unwanted buyers. 
Good luck, I hope your babies find good homes!


----------



## rabjet52

Hyatt101, thanks! I did put in the ad that they would be 6 weeks old before I can tell the sex and I do update every other day their age and pics. I thinks people just half read the ads and think because it is on craigslist the rabbit would be cheep. I am litter training them now and for me to have 7 babies they are doing well. I have they are Holland Lop and Dutch mix and people ask if they are lionheads, twice that happened. Crazy


----------



## wendymac

The babies are absolutely adorable!! :inlove:


----------



## bhoffman

Doesn't that drive you nuts when people don't read the whole ad?! I usually post an ad before I breed the rabbits, and I sometimes get people say to me in an email that same week "can I stop by this week to pick one up?" Ummm no, I clearly state in my pre-breeding ads, that I haven't bred the rabbits yet! Those are ones that do not get added to my waiting list!!


----------



## rabjet52

bhoffman, it does drive me crazy. I added to the ad baby bunny only, no cage and so on. So as of now not one person for my babies. They need to be gone by March 16,2013. I do not want to sell to the pet store. People don't understand that at the pet store they will pay more for a mix breed. I have checked it out. :brownbunny​


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

I would totally take one. In a heart beat, but I got my boy for free. The thing is I hate the idea of paying for one when you have to pay so much to get them fixed and get them their health visits and everything once you get them. I think the money you spend on getting the money will take away the money you can spend on the vet visit, etc.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I think that must be the cutest video I´ve ever seen....all those little legs kicking...

I think that sounds like a fair price, it depends if people are rabbit savvy cos it´s usually quite difficult to sex them early so they may not know when they buy. I tell you if I was nearer, I´d be so tempted...they are all just too much...I actually like the darker ones just something that I like but they are all lovely.


----------



## mochajoe

Super super cute!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I'm with Hyatt101. May I ask why they need to be out of the house by March 16? 6 weeks is so young for baby bunnies to be away from their moms, it would be better for them if you could wait until 8 weeks. Things can go fine for baby bunnies that go to new homes so young, but they're more likely to get sick and die  Also I don't think you should lower the price or anything. And I would be reluctant to sell the babies in pairs because it's very easy to mis-sex babies that young and I'd hate for an accidental brother-sister pair to have a litter 4 months from now.


----------



## tonyshuman

Most US states make you wait until 8 weeks to sell, plus it's better for them to be with mom for those two extra weeks. It may help you get a better idea of their gender. 

I agree with a lot of what Shiloh said although it would be nice for them to go in pairs IF you think the people will get them fixed. Maybe you can have them put a deposit down on spay/neuter at a vet you know of as proof that they'll do it. A lot of people (especially on CL) will lie to your face and not feel any remorse. 

Seeing that they've bought a "gift certificate" for $50 per bun at a vet with the intention that it go toward neuter would be enough for me to let them go in pairs. If they did that, I might even forget about asking for a rehoming fee. Even same-gendered pairs will often get into fights if they're intact. It's not unheard of that some intact bunnies of the same sex get along ok, but it's better for everyone if you can have a spay/neuter guarantee. 

The rehoming fee amount is ok, maybe a little low. Bunny medical care is so expensive that you don't want people thinking rabbits are a "cheap pet."


----------



## Azerane

Tucker* said:


> I would totally take one. In a heart beat, but I got my boy for free. The thing is I hate the idea of paying for one when you have to pay so much to get them fixed and get them their health visits and everything once you get them. I think the money you spend on getting the money will take away the money you can spend on the vet visit, etc.



Personally, I think that's even more of a reason to charge for a pet rabbit. Because if you can't afford the cost of a rabbit and the vet expenses, I don't think you should be getting a rabbit. There's nothing wrong with getting a free rabbit if you are going to care for it well and have those things. But as a seller, I would want a price on my buns so that I know I'm not just getting anybody who suddenly decides they want a cute rabbit and haven't thought about the cost of everything else involved, hutch, food bowls and toys, vet bills etc.

A rabbit is certainly not a cheap animal, in fact, I should think the set up cost for a rabbit probably in most cases exceeds that of a cat or a dog simply due to the hutch and the generally higher cost of treatment at vets etc.


----------



## rabjet52

SnowyShiloh If I release my babies March 16 they will be one day from 7 weeks old. I will not sell pairs for that reason not really knowing for sure the sex. I do know someone that breeds rabbits and she knows how to sex, and she told me to wait til 6 weeks. Thanks I might just wait til they are 8 weeks old, gives me more time with themarty:


----------



## rabjet52

Tucker* said:


> I would totally take one. In a heart beat, but I got my boy for free. The thing is I hate the idea of paying for one when you have to pay so much to get them fixed and get them their health visits and everything once you get them. I think the money you spend on getting the money will take away the money you can spend on the vet visit, etc.


 
I am glad you like my babies but really $25.00 is not much for a baby bunny that has gotten lots of love, all the babies are very loving, sweet and that is worth in its self the $25.00. If you can't pay $25.00 for the baby how will you be able to have them fixed? Do you know I spent $34.00 for each parent their hutch was over $400.00 not including their food, litter,toys,chew toys and vet. The money I make will go towards having my buns spayed. Just the facts





SnowyShiloh said:


> I'm with Hyatt101. May I ask why they need to be out of the house by March 16? 6 weeks is so young for baby bunnies to be away from their moms, it would be better for them if you could wait until 8 weeks. Things can go fine for baby bunnies that go to new homes so young, but they're more likely to get sick and die  Also I don't think you should lower the price or anything. And I would be reluctant to sell the babies in pairs because it's very easy to mis-sex babies that young and I'd hate for an accidental brother-sister pair to have a litter 4 months from now.


 
Like I told Snowyshiloh the babies will be one day from being 7 weeks on March 16 and yes I might just hold on to them for another week. I rather keep them as long as I can.I will not sell in pairs due to it being to high to have them fixed. The money I make will go to spay my girls:bunnyheart I have a lady coming this weekend to visit with the babies and she wants a boys. She said she has 2 boys that are fixed and they are in house too room free, so I am happy. 4 more babies to find good homes for


----------



## rabjet52

Chrisdoc said:


> I think that must be the cutest video I´ve ever seen....all those little legs kicking...
> 
> Thank you! They are almost 5 weeks old and still nursing and it is so funny to watch. Princess is like help me.:bunny17: I will do one more video since they are bigger and it is really funny now.:thanks:
> 
> I think that sounds like a fair price, it depends if people are rabbit savvy cos it´s usually quite difficult to sex them early so they may not know when they buy. I tell you if I was nearer, I´d be so tempted...they are all just too much...I actually like the darker ones just something that I like but they are all lovely.


 


mochajoe said:


> Super super cute!!!


 
Yes I think $25.00 is a good price, at 6 weeks we will try to sex them. They are all very sweet:happybunny:


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

I understand what you're saying. And 25 isn't much but to me I'd rather spend the 25 on my new baby itself. Getting it new toys and like I said doing the vet visits. My estimate for a neuter around here is over 300 almost 400 itself. That's ridiculous so yeah I'm stingy with my money


----------



## agnesthelion

I think $25 sounds like a very average and fair price. My female was $25 and I brought her home at 7 weeks ironically. It is better at 8 weeks and alot of the states have laws against selling them earlier. I didn't know any better when I brought my girl home  

But yeah, no way you can give them away for free. Then you never know if they will be snake food or taken care of. When I see pet rabbit baby prices from breeders they are usually in the $15-40 range so I think $25 is a good price. 

I sure hope you find them a good home. I still talk to my breeder a year later and give him pics of Agnes. He said it makes me feel so happy to see how good of a home she got and that makes me happy too


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

rabjet52 said:


> Like I told Snowyshiloh the babies will be one day from being 7 weeks on March 16 and yes I might just hold on to them for another week.



You are in South Carolina? If so, it is illegal to sell rabbits under the age of 8 weeks old, according to an overview of state laws offered by ARBA:

"SECTION 47-1-125. Coloring or dying animals prohibited; sale or distribution of certain young animals prohibited; penalty. (2) It is unlawful for any person to sell, offer for sale or give away as merchandising premiums, baby chickens, ducklings or other fowl under four weeks of age or rabbits under two months of age to be used as pets, toys or retail premiums.

http://www.scstatehouse.net/code/t47c001.htm"


----------



## rabjet52

OakRidgeRabbits said:


> You are in South Carolina? If so, it is illegal to sell rabbits under the age of 8 weeks old, according to an overview of state laws offered by ARBA:
> 
> "SECTION 47-1-125. Coloring or dying animals prohibited; sale or distribution of certain young animals prohibited; penalty. (2) It is unlawful for any person to sell, offer for sale or give away as merchandising premiums, baby chickens, ducklings or other fowl under four weeks of age or rabbits under two months of age to be used as pets, toys or retail premiums.
> 
> http://www.scstatehouse.net/code/t47c001.htm"[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks! I enjoyed reading your post, I'll be sure to completely follow the law


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

I'm not sure what the intent of your post is. Sometimes things don't translate correctly online, but it comes across as if you're not taking the information seriously even after numerous other posters have tried to help. The law is in place for the welfare of the animals. Rabbits are not "hardy" enough to be passed along before the age of 8 weeks. Most reputable breeders wait even longer, until 10-14 weeks (sometimes later) to sell kits. 8 weeks is "bare minimum." Before that, young kits are more prone to stress-induced illness or diseases.


----------



## woahlookitsme

i agree with julie.

25 is a very fair price for 8 week old babies. I currently have a pet tan for sale listed at 40. She is very dear to me and I want her to go to a home that understands the tan breed. They aren't like any other pet rabbit and dont have the same personality as others. I use my prices to weed out those that dont understand.


----------



## wendymac

Sarah! Are you talking about Sam?


----------



## rabjet52

OakRidgeRabbits said:


> I'm not sure what the intent of your post is. Sometimes things don't translate correctly online, but it comes across as if you're not taking the information seriously even after numerous other posters have tried to help. The law is in place for the welfare of the animals. Rabbits are not "hardy" enough to be passed along before the age of 8 weeks. Most reputable breeders wait even longer, until 10-14 weeks (sometimes later) to sell kits. 8 weeks is "bare minimum." Before that, young kits are more prone to stress-induced illness or diseases.


 
After many people telling me about 8 weeks, I understand and if you read my other response you would see that I am waiting till 8 weeks. I feel that you just want to type away and tell me what I already know. Many people have let me know the law. It is just a repeat. Plus all the pet stores here sell bunnies at 4 to 6 weeks and that is every pet store. Don't forget these are my babies and I will do the best for them. Just read the other post and you will see that I will wait til 8 weeks. So if you do not have anything positive to say please do not respond. This is for info and for me to share my pics with bun bun lovers. 



woahlookitsme said:


> i agree with julie.
> 
> 25 is a very fair price for 8 week old babies. I currently have a pet tan for sale listed at 40. She is very dear to me and I want her to go to a home that understands the tan breed. They aren't like any other pet rabbit and dont have the same personality as others. I use my prices to weed out those that dont understand.


 
Thank You:rabbithop:rabbithop:rabbithop:rabbithop:rabbithop:rabbithop:rabbithop


----------



## woahlookitsme

Wendy: yep


----------



## rabjet52

woahlookitsme said:


> Wendy: yep


 
:dunno:
Who is Wendy? not sure how to find names.


----------



## rabjet52

This has gotten out of hand about the bunnies age, I just had one question about craigslist and it has been all about their age. I thank you all for the info and I have said I will wait, so not need for anyone else to tell me the law. I just want to share my babies with you and yes I take good care of them. I have worked for a vet for a few years and I know how to take care of animals. I get calls from my vet to take in birds, Kittens, and so on. I have raised new borns from all sorts of animals and I do very well. Just know I thank each of you for your advice but from here on it will be pictures of the babies. This to me is suppose to be fun and so far not to good. Oh I lived on a farm for years and I have taken care of chickens, pigs and rabbits. But this is my very first litter of a house rabbit and yes I did not want babies. the vet said he might not be able to produce offspring but after one year it happened and it will never happen again. So please enjoy the pictures and the babies will be taken care of. No worries Hope you all understand.


----------



## woahlookitsme

rabjet52 said:


> :dunno:
> Who is Wendy? not sure how to find names.



The last page Wendymac asked if I was talking about my bun Sam sorry to confuse


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

It doesn't look like anyone was doubting the way you care for your rabbits, they look to have a great setup with lots of room to play! :bunny17: Those who mentioned weaning/selling were just offering information to help out. The last post I saw said 6-7 weeks, I must have just missed the most recent one.


----------



## whitelop

I bought an underage rabbit from a pet store in SC. I think she was about 6 weeks old or somewhere around there. She's still tiny and I can't believe they were selling her. The laws are there for a reason, but no one seems to follow them. 
I technically can't sell my chickens until they're 8 weeks either, but TSC sells day old chicks for several weeks every spring, that is illegal too. It makes me nuts. Chicks and rabbits are totally different though! haha. 
No one is questioning anything about your ability to care for the babies! They're beautiful and fat and happy looking buns. Its just the OTHER people we worry about, the ones buying the rabbits off CL. CL is the scariest place I've ever seen! So its not YOU its THEM! And sometimes we're THEM but we know what we're doing! haha. 

The babies are so adorable! If I could have another bun I would drive down to where you are and take one in a heart beat! But the Inn is full! lmao. Such fat little buns. I love them!


----------



## rabjet52

OakRidgeRabbits said:


> It doesn't look like anyone was doubting the way you care for your rabbits, they look to have a great setup with lots of room to play! :bunny17: Those who mentioned weaning/selling were just offering information to help out. The last post I saw said 6-7 weeks, I must have just missed the most recent one.


 
its all good:thumbup


----------



## rabjet52

OakRidgeRabbits said:


> It doesn't look like anyone was doubting the way you care for your rabbits, they look to have a great setup with lots of room to play! :bunny17: Those who mentioned weaning/selling were just offering information to help out. The last post I saw said 6-7 weeks, I must have just missed the most recent one.


 


whitelop said:


> I bought an underage rabbit from a pet store in SC. I think she was about 6 weeks old or somewhere around there. She's still tiny and I can't believe they were selling her. The laws are there for a reason, but no one seems to follow them.
> I technically can't sell my chickens until they're 8 weeks either, but TSC sells day old chicks for several weeks every spring, that is illegal too. It makes me nuts. Chicks and rabbits are totally different though! haha.
> No one is questioning anything about your ability to care for the babies! They're beautiful and fat and happy looking buns. Its just the OTHER people we worry about, the ones buying the rabbits off CL. CL is the scariest place I've ever seen! So its not YOU its THEM! And sometimes we're THEM but we know what we're doing! haha.
> 
> The babies are so adorable! If I could have another bun I would drive down to where you are and take one in a heart beat! But the Inn is full! lmao. Such fat little buns. I love them!


 
The kits are fat little things, last year I bought two pekin ducks from tractor supply and they were only 2 days old and I felt so bad for them. But I bounded with Ming Ming really fast. Heck the baby rabbits really don't want to be with mom, only for some milk then they want back with me. They Love sitting with me and that is all 7 of them. It will be sad to see them go. I called 3 pet stores today and they all said they sell buns between 4 to 6 weeks old. Very wierd that they get away with it. It is funny when I let the bun run around the house for a little they follow me every where. I do put them out with mom for a few hours then they want back in. More pictures coming soon,:anotherbun


----------



## roxyllsk

If the pet stores are selling bunnies that young, they should be reported. It's not going to stop otherwise.

Your babies are adorable, thanks for sharing them with us !


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

I'm not sure how pet stores get away with it. Maybe they are not USDA-regulated? I know that if you breed small animals for commercial sale, you have to be licensed with the USDA. That must only be for breeding facilities, not retail sale.


----------



## indianavex

Just hopping on the board to say your babies are precious! If I hadn't just committed myself to a Lionhead, I'd be all over these cuties.


----------



## LionBunn

Awwww i want one.. Very cute.


----------



## rabjet52

indianavex said:


> Just hopping on the board to say your babies are precious! If I hadn't just committed myself to a Lionhead, I'd be all over these cuties.


 


LionBunn said:


> Awwww i want one.. Very cute.


 
I have 7 babies and two are spoken for but I need 5 more homes soon. I am stressing out. ullhair:


----------



## Hyatt101

Geez, I would take one in a heartbeat if I were closer.


----------



## Hyatt101

I'm surprised you're having trouble; they're soooo cute! Try posting ads on several websites


----------



## rabjet52

Hyatt101 said:


> I'm surprised you're having trouble; they're soooo cute! Try posting ads on several websites


 
Which websites? I have them on craigslist
Thanks


----------



## whitelop

OakRidgeRabbits said:


> I'm not sure how pet stores get away with it. Maybe they are not USDA-regulated? I know that if you breed small animals for commercial sale, you have to be licensed with the USDA. That must only be for breeding facilities, not retail sale.



I think its for meat pen rabbits that have to be USDA. Or its like once you cross over a certain number of rabbits you have to get them USDA certified. 

Either way, its against SC law. I think you should report them, I'm not sure to who but you should look it up to report them. That makes me really mad. 
I know they sell chicks and ducklings and stuff like that but where chicks and ducks are different from rabbits is...they know how to take care of themselves from day one. They're completely self-sufficient from the egg. Rabbits, as you know, have to nurse! haha. 

I hope you find the babies good homes! They are too cute and they deserve great homes.


----------



## Hyatt101

rabjet52 said:


> Which websites? I have them on craigslist
> Thanks



Hoobly.com is a good one, petfinder.com, etc. I'd try those first because those are popular sites. I don't know if you can make on ad here on RO, but if you could, that would be great!


----------



## rabjet52

Hey everyone here are my 5 week 1 day old babies! It is hard to handle 7 babies to photograph. lol So I broke them into groups


----------



## Hyatt101

Gorgeous!! I want one!!!


----------



## agnesthelion

Holy moly they are still getting cuter  i love their pink noses and your pictures in the baskets and with the bright green in the background are very cute.

Any updates with finding them homes and getting them sexed?


----------



## rabjet52

agnesthelion said:


> Holy moly they are still getting cuter  i love their pink noses and your pictures in the baskets and with the bright green in the background are very cute.
> 
> Any updates with finding them homes and getting them sexed?


 
I am keeping one and I did find home for one, so 5 more to go:rabbithop:rabbithop:rabbithop:rabbithop:rabbithop


----------



## tonyshuman

Thread edited for inflammatory content. Feel free to PM me with questions.


----------



## tonyshuman

Just a gentle reminder to follow our Forum Decorum


----------



## whitelop

Good call Claire!


----------



## Chrisdoc

They get cuter every day, just love them all...


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Thank you, Claire.

These babies get cuter every day! Can you show a pic of one of them in your hand? I'm curious how they compare to, say, Monty's head


----------



## rabjet52

HolyHandGrenade said:


> Thank you, Claire.
> 
> These babies get cuter every day! Can you show a pic of one of them in your hand? I'm curious how they compare to, say, Monty's head


 
I will try they are so fast!:run:



Chrisdoc said:


> They get cuter every day, just love them all...


Thank You



tonyshuman said:


> Just a gentle reminder to follow our Forum Decorum


ok, Thanks


----------



## rabjet52

Some pics from today 3-5-13. Sold 2, 1 for me and 4 too go. Both bunnies will be indoors, I am happy


----------



## Cinnabun121212

Oh my gosh they are so adorable!! Ha the little babies have similar markings to my bunny -- but I have no clue what mix of breed she is


----------



## rabjet52

Cinnabun121212 said:


> Oh my gosh they are so adorable!! Ha the little babies have similar markings to my bunny -- but I have no clue what mix of breed she is


 
Thank You! Mom is Holland Lop and dad is Dutch. I am keeping 1 and two are sold, now 4 to go. I will miss each one:bigtears:


----------



## Hyatt101

rabjet52 said:


> Thank You! Mom is Holland Lop and dad is Dutch. I am keeping 1 and two are sold, now 4 to go. I will miss each one:bigtears:



That's always the worst part of raising baby bunnies, you'll have to say goodbye one day  

They're too cute! Which one are you keeping? Any lop ears yet?


----------



## rabjet52

Hyatt101 said:


> That's always the worst part of raising baby bunnies, you'll have to say goodbye one day
> 
> They're too cute! Which one are you keeping? Any lop ears yet?


 
I wanted a black and white one but the lighter one picked me so no matter boy or girl I will keep the one that choose this family.
The one on the right with paper in her mouth. She or he is a handful, and full of life:headflick:


----------



## rabjet52

I have 4 more babies to sell. I am loving on them til they leave. More pictures from today 3-6-13


----------



## JBun

They grow so fast! I love the bunny circle. My bunnies did that too. They would all get with their heads together like that and all groom each other. It was pretty cute


----------



## Azerane

Oh man, I just want to fuzzle their little tummies!!


----------



## Hyatt101

So cute! I love this thread


----------



## rabjet52

Hyatt101 said:


> So cute! I love this thread


 
Thank You! :happybunny:


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

ahhh! I love the white noses on the little brown ones  Almost like little mini-Montys, hehe :bunnyheart


----------



## rabjet52

A couple of pics of a few babies, today is nice so I will try and take some pics outside with all 7 bunnies. These pics were taken last night with my phone, so not clear but still cute.


----------



## rabjet52

Some of my babies today 3-8-13


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

The second pic is my faaaavorite! I think that's my pick of the litter too, if I were in the market for a mini-bunny


----------



## rabjet52

The babies are getting really big! Today's date is 3-9-2013 
the baby bunny with my son is the baby that chose us.


----------



## rabjet52

Princess and her babies 6 weeks today, Could not put all 7 up with her.


----------



## Tauntz

Awwww! They are so sweet! I'm glad this is online I would have a hard time not wanting to bring one home with me! Congratulations on your baby buns! Wish you the best with finding wonderful homes for them!


----------



## rabjet52

Tauntz said:


> Awwww! They are so sweet! I'm glad this is online I would have a hard time not wanting to bring one home with me! Congratulations on your baby buns! Wish you the best with finding wonderful homes for them!


 
Thank You! She had 7 babies and I am keeping one and two I have sold so 4 more to go. They have two weeks before they can go to their new homes.
Having an indoor rabbit, is so much fun. Easy to potty train and they are just too sweet:mrsthumper:


----------



## rabjet52

My baby girl Princess and baby Flower, he or she I am keeping. Still have 4 babies to find a home for. If anyone in the Myrtle Beach area would like to give one of these little guys a home, let me know. Thanks


----------



## rabjet52

Today is 3-12-13 My babies are 6 weeks old. Here are pictures from today.


----------



## Tauntz

Awwwww! They are so adorable! I'm glad your not too close to me as they sure make me want one! You have some real cuties! Bunnies are like potato chips, you can't have just one! I wish you much success with finding wonderful homes for your sweeties!


----------



## Hyatt101

I want one so so bad! They are adorable!


----------



## rabjet52

Tauntz said:


> Awwwww! They are so adorable! I'm glad your not too close to me as they sure make me want one! You have some real cuties! Bunnies are like potato chips, you can't have just one! I wish you much success with finding wonderful homes for your sweeties!


 
thanks you, I hope I do find homes for them. I am really stressed out. I wished you did live close:whistling



are adorable! [/QUOTE]

Thank You


----------



## Tauntz

lol Please do not put temptation in my path! I think I am becoming a bunny-holic! Need to join BA, Bunnies Anonymous! lol I don't know how breeders can let them go. Hope you will soon find them all wonderful homes!


----------



## Hyatt101

rabjet52 said:


> thanks you, I hope I do find homes for them. I am really stressed out. I wished you did live close:whistling
> 
> 
> 
> are adorable!


 
Thank You[/QUOTE]

I know, if only!! I'm sure you'll find homes soon. Do you have anyone interested?


----------



## rabjet52

Hyatt101 said:


> Thank You


 
I know, if only!! I'm sure you'll find homes soon. Do you have anyone interested?[/QUOTE]

As of now no one has called, just sold two. I would hate to take them to the pet store. They will be 7 weeks on sunday. time is running out. You know people want little babies. I could never be a breeder. The money I make will go towards spay and the little one I am keeping is the one with the bow and I think its a girl. wish me luck:rabbithop:rabbithop:rabbithop:rabbithop

4 Bunnies to go


----------



## whitelop

They are all so cute and they look to be turning into little loppies! haha. 

I'm a little scared to come to Myrtle Beach in April, because I might be coming back with a baby bunny! Please never tell me where you live. haha.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Yay! They're so cute. I see some are starting to lop or get airplane ears at least. I'm an uppy-ear junkie, but airplane ears are super cute


----------



## Chrisdoc

Hadn´t seen them for a while but they are adorable. I can´t believe you can´t get these little guys new homes...I just love them all and those ears are so cute. I really hope you find homes for all, I´m sure there must be people in your area who won´t be able to resist them...thank goodness I´m miles away or I¨d be overrun lol.


----------



## Kzbun

I must say these little babies are adorable!!! And welcome to the new little miss or mister!


----------



## rabjet52

Kzbun said:


> I must say these little babies are adorable!!! And welcome to the new little miss or mister!


 


Chrisdoc said:


> Hadn´t seen them for a while but they are adorable. I can´t believe you can´t get these little guys new homes...I just love them all and those ears are so cute. I really hope you find homes for all, I´m sure there must be people in your area who won´t be able to resist them...thank goodness I´m miles away or I¨d be overrun lol.


 


HolyHandGrenade said:


> Yay! They're so cute. I see some are starting to lop or get airplane ears at least. I'm an uppy-ear junkie, but airplane ears are super cute


 


whitelop said:


> They are all so cute and they look to be turning into little loppies! haha.
> 
> I'm a little scared to come to Myrtle Beach in April, because I might be coming back with a baby bunny! Please never tell me where you live. haha.


 

Wanted to let you all know that I did find a home for another one today, so 3 too go. Yes they seem to be turning into some kind of loop ear. one can make his ears go completely down. The others have one down and the other up or airplane ears. Wish me luck on finding good homes:bunnysuit:


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg I so hope they go to good homes they are all so sweet they deserve it....and so do you!

Best of luck!


----------



## rabjet52

Today is 3-15-13 I wanted to update the babies and mom, she is still feeding them and they are almost 7 weeks old


----------



## rabjet52

Two more pictures


----------



## Chrisdoc

They are absolutely too adorable. I think my favourite must be the last one with his floppy ears and grump face, he is just too much and I want him. It´s so funny seeing mom feeding such big babies and she is so sweet...I just have to finish this and go back and have another look and a sigh and hate not being nearer. I am now praying that they all go to really good loving homes, they are just an overload of cuteness.


----------



## rabjet52

Chrisdoc said:


> They are absolutely too adorable. I think my favourite must be the last one with his floppy ears and grump face, he is just too much and I want him. It´s so funny seeing mom feeding such big babies and she is so sweet...I just have to finish this and go back and have another look and a sigh and hate not being nearer. I am now praying that they all go to really good loving homes, they are just an overload of cuteness.


 
Thanks, No one wants the brown ones but they really are cute and they have the floppy ears. I would keep one, but the one that did the jump took us in. She loves us and wants to love on us all the time. Flowers just chose us


----------



## Tauntz

Oh, they are so adorable! Oh, I think the brown ones are so cute! I could easily fall in love! (I really need Bunnies Anonymous with all these adorable baby bunnies!) I hope you can find them all wonderful homes. Oh, be sure to give the new bunny parents this web site as well as keeping in touch with you!


----------



## Troller

My favorite is the not so little buns getting under the momma for a snack. Too precious...


----------



## rabjet52

Troller said:


> My favorite is the not so little buns getting under the momma for a snack. Too precious...


 
That was today and it was so funny. She was trying to get away but they were like no we need milk, so Princess gave up and sat their for 10 mins. She is a good mommy. The other babies were running around the house and did not see mom and when they did see her they did not go for milk. It was so funny since the babies are one day for being 7 weeks old and so big.


----------



## JBun

I remember my momma bun nursing her babies, and it's pretty hilarious to se these big squirming furry butts sticking out, sucking for all it's worth, and momma is sitting up there trying not to get knocked over, like she's riding a wave, haha.

I don't know if you've started weaning yet, or how much you know about it, but when I weaned my babies, what worked really well to help dry up the mom's milk, was to pull a couple babies off of her every few days, so that her milk would slowly dry up and she wouldn't get mastitis.

I don't know why anyone wouldn't want the brown ones, they're my favorites


----------



## BugLady

Ohmygoodness I am in LOVE with the brown/gray ones with the sort-of dutch markings. They are too cute!
Love the pictures of them nursing too, hehe. I hope they all find awesome homes <3


----------



## rabjet52

JBun said:


> I remember my momma bun nursing her babies, and it's pretty hilarious to se these big squirming furry butts sticking out, sucking for all it's worth, and momma is sitting up there trying not to get knocked over, like she's riding a wave, haha.
> 
> I don't know if you've started weaning yet, or how much you know about it, but when I weaned my babies, what worked really well to help dry up the mom's milk, was to pull a couple babies off of her every few days, so that her milk would slowly dry up and she wouldn't get mastitis.
> 
> I don't know why anyone wouldn't want the brown ones, they're my favorites


 
It is funny watching the babies going after her. Really the do not nurse that much, They try and she lets them for a min. but yesterday she let them for almost 10 min. The others were running around the house. They eat pellets and their alfalfa. But yesterday was crazy and you could here them. The two that were nursing are the closest to us.



BugLady said:


> Ohmygoodness I am in LOVE with the brown/gray ones with the sort-of dutch markings. They are too cute!
> Love the pictures of them nursing too, hehe. I hope they all find awesome homes <3


 
I love the brown ones the best and yes one has the dutch look with moms ears. I wish I could keep the two brown ones and Flower the baby with mom in the pic. I could not be a bunny breeder, I would be so stressed. Plus it is almost easter and people buy bunnies for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## rabjet52

From today 3-15-13 Princess has a new friend and her name is Spot


----------



## Tauntz

Oh, so adorable! Great pix!


----------



## Chrisdoc

What fantastic pics...i still love the little brown ones but that little black and white bundle, looks like he´s smiling...what a cutie.


----------



## Kzbun

They are still so adorable! I love looking through the photos and seeing how they've grown! I have five little ones that are 4 days old, and it's hard to believe that in a short while they'll be fluffy little active ones! I do hope all of them will find good homes!! They are adorable little things!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Ohhh they are so CUTE! I think they're even cuter now that their ears have lopped. Funny that neither brown bunny has been claimed yet, they're the ones I think are the cutest  They're all adorable though.


----------



## rabjet52

Good news, I have sold all my bunnies, they all went home yesterday! I am happy but sad Miss those faces


----------



## Chrisdoc

Good news but sad as there´ll be no more pics of those cute little faces. Hope they´ll all be happy bunnies in their new homes.


----------



## rabjet52

Chrisdoc said:


> Good news but sad as there´ll be no more pics of those cute little faces. Hope they´ll all be happy bunnies in their new homes.


 
All the bunnies I will still see pictures I am friends with all six of the new owners of the babies and they send me pics, which I will upload laterarty0002:


----------



## rabjet52

Some new pictures, some of my last three buns before they left. I did keep one and his name is Flower.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

They are all adorable!


----------



## Chrisdoc

They are so gorgeous, I just love the brown ones but all of them are so cute. What a great set up you have for them....bunny heaven lol.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa

Did someone make that cage for you...or did you buy it ??? LOL. I'm sooo jealous !!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh, they are all so adorable! And you have a great setup!


----------



## rabjet52

Kadish Tolesa said:


> Did someone make that cage for you...or did you buy it ??? LOL. I'm sooo jealous !!!!


 
Their hutch we bought on ebay and my husband but it togethr. He had to fix to bottom Princess dug out twice so now no digging.


----------



## rabjet52

some updates, the buns went camping with us up at table rock, sc and they had a good time


----------



## Tauntz

Looks like it was a fun camping trip for all! Doesn't look like anybunny was roughing it though! lol They are adorable! Glad they did well with the camping trip! I need a vacation myself right now! Stressed out to the max!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes, looks like they had a great camping trip! They are so adorable!


----------



## existenziell

Oh my gosh, they are adorable! And the parents are really cute too.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Rough life, for sure!


----------



## rabjet52

Chrisdoc said:


> Good news but sad as there´ll be no more pics of those cute little faces. Hope they´ll all be happy bunnies in their new homes.


 
Follow my new post, Princess had five Holland Lop Kits. More pictures to come


----------

